# Subwoofer bauen?



## MetallSimon (22. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe günstig einen MacAudio redAttack 3000 erworben und will mir daraus jetzt einen schönen Subwoofer bauen.Könnt ihr mir beim Bau helfen?also welches Holz und wie groß und so?
Zum subwoofer:
Leistung in Watt: 360 Watt
Größe in mm: 300 mm


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2010)

Datenblatt mit den TSP bitte, nur mit denen (mindestens QTS, QES, QMS, Vas sollten vorhanden sein) lässt sich was machen.

Edit: Wobei ich das Experiment mit dem Ding eh nicht wagen würde, das Chassis ist Billig-China-Schrott, da hat einer meiner Mitteltöner wohl mehr Antriebswert...


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Oktober 2010)

TSP:20Hz/0,43/120L/91 dB


----------



## ThePlayer (22. Oktober 2010)

Würde ich lassen denn man kann mehr falsch als richtig machen.
Ohne Grund kosten gute Subs nicht mehr als die dazu passenden Lautsprecher.

Wenn du es doch wagen willst dann gibt es bei Conrad passende Gehäuse für alle gängigen Größen.


----------



## Clastron (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir auch einen Subwoofer gebaut  Das kam dabei raus ;D Boxen sind von Raveland und oben drauf stehen 2 Verstärker

1m Höhe  - 60 cm Länge - 70cm Breite


----------



## Sash (22. Oktober 2010)

hab auch mal einen gebaut, aber stereo sub also mit 2 speakern die aneinander verschraubt wurden, und dann wurde einer anders rum angeschlossen. ist von visaton und brummt ganz gut.


----------



## Clastron (22. Oktober 2010)

ja meiner der wommmst auch ganz schön  xDD bringe damit sogar die Fenster zum wackeln. Ganzgeschweige von den Nachbarn ;D


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja mir gehts auch eher darum, dass es schön rummst.Ich habe jetzt ehh nicht so die highend Hardware also nur ne billigen Verstärker und onboard Soundkarte im PC.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (22. Oktober 2010)

am besten wegwerfen und ein anständiges chassis kaufen oder das ding auf gut glück in 60L geschlossen bauen

edit: grade die TSP gefunden FS 26hz  3,8 ohm  qes: 0,47  qts 0,43  Vas 120liter  xmax 11mm  spl 91 db


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2010)

Das spuckt die Simu dazu aus...


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Oktober 2010)

also muss ich ne 70l box bauen?


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2010)

70Liter geschlossen oder
143Liter Bassreflex mit dem Kanal der im weiteren "grünen" Fenster abgebildet ist.
Ersteres ist anfängersicherer . Wenn du das Gehäuse stabil baust (mindestens 1,9cm MDF + Versteifungen).
Dann noch ein Aktivmodul daz, aber möglichst kein billig-Conrad-Teil.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Oktober 2010)

Dann baue ich eine geschlossene 70 Liter Box. Kann ich dann als Versteifung einfach einen Steg oder sowas reinbauen? Und muss ich sonst noch was beachten?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (23. Oktober 2010)

ja achte auf versteifungen und das das ding luftdicht zu is


----------



## MetallSimon (24. Oktober 2010)

Soo ich hab jetzt nochmal ein paar Fragen, bevor ich mir das mdf kaufe:

1.Ist die Form egal?(ich würde einen Würfel bauen, so wie auf dem Bild)

2.Kann ich die Kabel einfach durch ein kleines Loch stecken und zukleben oder soll ich so ein Anschlussterminal kaufen?

3.Reicht das Holzstück auf dem zweiten Bild als versteifung?

4.Was fürn Kleber brauch ich da?Reicht da Holzleim oder brauch man da was anderes?

5.Reicht sowas: http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NjA3OT...taerker/Bass_Verstaerker_AURA_INTERACTOR.html als Verstärker?


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Oktober 2010)

Also eins mal vorneweg weil hier viele schreiben ihr selbstbau teil brummt gut, Brummen gut und schön, aber klingen muss es gut, und zwischen Brumen und Klang ist nen weltengroßer unterschied. 

@Metallsimon, also ich würd wenn du das erste mal so nen teil baust nicht gleich teures MDF nehmen, sondern erstmal billige OSB Platten und damit testen ob dir wirklich das geschlossene Gehäuse gefällt ich vermute nämlich mal das du im geschlossenen nicht das erreichst was du möchtest, der frequenzverlauf im geschlossenen würd mich schon sehr stören. 

Das Brett was du da reinzimmern willst, reicht nicht als versteifung. 

Anschluss Terminal ist pflicht wenns gescheit werden soll. 

Holzleim kannste nehmen, allerdings nicht zum abdichten. Wichtig das du das ganze mit Dübbeln verbindest. 


Das mit dem Verstärker war hoffentlich nen Witz ? Das ding taugt natürlich kein stück. Beim gscheiten Verstärker kannst nochmal um die 150€ dazu rechnen. 

Der hier 
RCM Detonation DT150, Digital Class D-Amplifier
oder 
RCM Detonation DT 80-Verstärkermodul

Oder Notgezwungen auch wenn ich das nicht empfehlen würd 
DT 50


Und natürlich dran denken das diese Module volumen von der Box fressen, must also mit einberechnen, genauso wie du das Chassis mit einberechnen solltest, denn das frist auch nen Liter Volumen ca.


----------



## MetallSimon (25. Oktober 2010)

Inwieweit verändert sich der Klang, wenn ich OSB nehme(dann nehm ich nähmlich OSB, wird nähmlich mein erstes Bauwerk)?Und wenn ich dann später ein Aktivmodul einbaue und das jetzt nicht mit einberechen, verändert sich der Klang dann hörbar?


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Oktober 2010)

Naja der unterschied ist das OSB mehr zum Mitschwingen neigt als MDF ( ich würd Mulitplex nehmen ) das OSB Zeug hat halt ne ziemlich miese oberfläche, zum lackieren nahezu ungeeignet auser mit viel spachtelmasse. OSB würd ich wie gesagt nur nehmen weil es billig ist, wenn das Gehäuse dir dann gefällt würd ich es mit Multiplex nochmal bauen. OSB muste mehr versteifen. Alternativ kannst auch alte Pressspan platten von nem ausrangierten schrank nehmen. 
Der klang kann sich schon deutlich verändern wenn das Volumen anders ist.


----------

